# Any way to avoid future swarms moving in?



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I suggest he finds a contractor to repair the wall of his garage. You are a beekeeper stick to what you do. Let those that repair hole-y siding do what they do. He has a problem that led to another problem. You can only help fix one of them. I ran into this in a stone wall in a new home this past spring. the contractor would not fix the wall until the bees where gone. I had to convince the contractor I knew what I was doing to open a hole to get to the bees. then they returned and fixed it all up. The contractor did no like me when it was over. I had pointed out every hole they had left in that wall to the home owner. It was very sloppy stone work. Guess had the contractor at least opened the hole I would not have had nearly as much time to be looking at the work.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Spray foam.

Hang a few swarm traps with comb and LGO near by.


----------



## DavidZ (Apr 9, 2016)

I'd get their permission to hang swarm traps could be one of those ley line things happening.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

This is free bees to me.
Put up a swarm trap at the same spot every year so that
you can hive them. Put an ads on CL if you don't want them.


----------



## Mr.Beeman (May 19, 2012)

Bees will move into any cavity they feel is big enough. Get rid of the cavity, (fiberglass insulation, spray foam, etc.) and they will not enter.
Like others have stated, swarm traps are a great idea.


----------

